# Proyecto de Automatizacion



## marceloesparza (Jul 1, 2007)

Estimados,
Soy nuevo en el foro, llegue a el por mis necesidades de realizar un trabajo para un ramo (principios de automatizacion), siguiendo los pasos indicados por marcelo tengo lo siguiente :

*1) Tema del proyecto:* Crear maqueta que represente un proceso automatizado industrial. 

*2) Descripción del proyecto:* necesito crear una banda transportadora por la cual pasara un objeto que sera detectado por un sensor (pienso que un sensor infrarrojome puede ayudar) al momento de ser detectado se abrira una compuerta en forma automatica que permita seguir el recorrido de este objeto, cuando alla pasado el objeto por la compuerta esta debe cerrarse. Como se me ocurre lograrlo?, colocar un sensor infrarrojo antes de la compuerta, cuando este se active (detecte el objeto o se corte su señal), encienda un motor PAP el cual sera el encargado de abrir la compuerta, cuando el objeto alla pasado habra otro sensor (que cuando se active) sea capaz de girar el motor PAP de manera inversa (cerrar compuerta), la banda transportadora sera movida a traves de motores DC o Pap encendidos a traves de un switch. Mi Problema, no se como un sensor podria activarme el motor, e leido acerca de los puentes H, que podrian solucionarme lo del giro del motor en 2 sentidos, la comunicación entre el sensor y el motor no tengoclaro comosolucionarlo, si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria.

*3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto:* demostrar el funcionamiento de un dispositivo en forma automatizada (el motor se activa con la intervencion del sensor en forma automatica). 

*4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee:* muy Básico, nunca realicé ningún circuito, comenzando a documentarme, etc. 

*5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: *Visual Basic avanzado, borland Delphi. soy informaciónrmatico.

*6) Nivel académico:* Universitaria, primer año automatizacion industrial, etc.


----------



## canales (Jul 2, 2007)

Hola.

Según lo que leí se trata de un proceso secuencial. 

1. Se enciende la banda transportadora.
2. Se coloca el objeto en la banda.

Aquí está tu pegón.

3. El sensor infrarrojo 1 dectecta el objeto.
4. Se abre la compuerta.
5. El sensor infrarrojo 2 detecta el objeto.
6. Se cierra la compuerta.

La señal de los infrarrojos es digital, activa o inactiva. Si la señal de voltaje que sacan tus infrarrojos es muy pequeña que la requerida (<<+5V, que es lo común) deberás amplificarlas hasta lograr los +5V a la salida de los amplificador. 

En la etapa que sigue puedes usar un flip flop J-K con entradas asincronas (SET y CLEAR), a las cuales debes conectar cada una de las salidas de los amplificador, una al SET, y la otra al CLEAR. Luego cada una de ellas colocalas a las bases de los transistores de tu puente H, según el tipo de transistor que ocupes NPN o PNP.

Saludos.....


----------



## marceloesparza (Jul 5, 2007)

el amplificador de voltaje lo venden o hay que fabricar uno?


----------



## electritico (Jul 5, 2007)

Este problema me recuerda a uno de mis proyectos de PLC / Neumatica

0V/5V de los sensores, puedes utilizar ese voltage para activar un transistor que controle un relay y se encargue del funcionamiento del motor, si no quieres usar un transistor, puedes utilizar un optoacoplador para activar el relay y que este entregue la carga, si es que ocupas mas de 5V y mas corriente.

Hay tambien diferentes tipos de puente H, hay uno que funciona con compuertas por lo que la tension de 5V te va bien.

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por otro lado no es necesario utilizar 2 sensores, con uno mas que suficiente, solo hay que saber posicionarlo y saber utilizarlo. 

Dado que tendras 2 señales en el sensor un 1/0 1=5V 0=0V puedes hacer gran provecho usando un poco de digitales, en el pueste H es necesario el uso de 2 señales una para activar el avance y el otro para activar el retroceso, mientras el objeto pase por el sensor no va a haber tension entra en "0", si agregas un dispositivo analogo/digital que te reconozca ese 0 le puedes dar uso para que active el avance del motor, cuando el objeto haya pasado el sensor se activara y entrara en "1" de igual forma deberas tener un circuito analogo/digital que te reconozca el 1 y que envie la tension para que retroceda.

Puedes hacer uso tambien de un temporizador.

Para hacertelo sencillo y que llegases a utilizar el circuito con compuertas logicas, adjunto el diseño con compuertas que deberias utilizar para enviar la secuencia de 1/0 que necesitaria para activar ambos estados. Ahi se requiere de una compuerta Not y de un Buffer. Es sumamente sencillo. En caso de que se compre un integrado que trae 4 Not, pues tambien puede hacerlo solo con Not como lo muestra la figura.

Saludos y ojala te funcione asi.


----------

